# 1990 GT Karakoram K2



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, first post on the board, looks like a great place.

I just dusted of my '90 GT, I haven't ridden in a looong time, but I'm looking to add a little more exercise to my routine and I figured biking would be something I could get back into.

I bought the bike new back in college, its pretty original with the exception of some need maintenance I just finished&#8230; new chain, rear cassette, grips and tires/tubes. With a bit of cleaning and tuning it's ready to ride. I've been doing some short five milers around the house just to get my backside toughened up (pretty sore right now), I hope to hit some real trails soon. Anyway, thought some of you might like to see it.

Gary


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Always good to see an old ride resurrected ..Happy riding and welcome to the VRC forum


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

NICE GT Gary! Tune it up and ride!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a nice GT, don't see too many of the K2s, I'd throw a classic Flite saddle on it, just to give it a racier look, everything else looks great!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

weigh it and post the results...   

i had one.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Galactic Fade......


----------



## jpcy (Nov 9, 2009)

hi, I'm new too! Have one also but without K2, may post soon once get a snap!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good for you for getting back out there and riding and not doing something goofy like trying to put an all new drive train and 100m fork on an old bike.


----------



## budadams (Aug 10, 2011)

I just scored this exact bike myself over the weekend. Love it. Question: Whats the difference between the old GT Karakoram K2 and plain old GT Karakoram?


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice stem detail


----------



## Caseybuck (Jul 24, 2009)

Love it


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

As I remember the “K2” was a mid model between the standard Karakoram and the Avalanche. I think it was mostly the same (frame, fork, stem and such) with a slightly higher component group. The K2 is full Deore DX with Ritchey vantage comp wheels.

Gary


----------



## budadams (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for that info!... Here are some pics of my "new" ride. I added some bar ends to further retrofy it. Its going to be used as my commuter rig to the bars and around town. Enjoy.


----------

